# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by FreyasMom



## Sumi (Mar 23, 2016)

_*We're back! it's caption contest time again!*

Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.​_


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 23, 2016)

"Don't wake me until feeding time!"


----------



## Horselover (Mar 24, 2016)

"Ha Ha! I stole your hay!"


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 25, 2016)

"I think I'll hold on just ONE more day."


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 25, 2016)

I can't believe I ate the whole thing."


----------



## DuckyLou (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't always stop to smell the flowers, but when I do there's none left for you!


----------



## 1crazybird (Mar 30, 2016)

Mmm, alone time away from the kids!


----------



## sadieml (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep!  This is the life.  Humans at my beck and call.  Of course, they know nothing, yet.  Never even heard of goat math...


----------



## Sumi (Apr 10, 2016)

1crazybird said:


> Mmm, alone time away from the kids!


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @1crazybird


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 10, 2016)

Grats @1crazybird !


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow, I am honored! Lol I didn't even know... Yay!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 11, 2016)

Sumi said:


> Here is our winning caption! Congrats @1crazybird


Thank you, this was fun!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 11, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

